# National Lottery



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Um, hubby and I have splashed out on quite a few lottery tickets for tonight. Ive tried looking online at radiotimes etc and can't find what time they announce the results........... can anyone help?  Please


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am not sure hun, if i buy any i usualy check the next day (i always know how much i have not won  )

but i wish you lots of luck 

Mel
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

10.20pm BBC1

I've had a go too


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks girls!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

it late tonight coz of the ruggers


----------

